# Oscars @ Shedd's aquarium



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Has anyone here been to the Shedd's aquarium in Chicago? A friend of mine and I went this past weekend. The amazon section was my favorite. The oscars there are HUGE! I mean, I am kind of a poor judge of size, especially through the glass, but I thougth these guys were pushing 16-17 inches! No joke. I was stunned. I thought my guy was big, and he's sittin at 13-14in. If I had to guess, I'd say that the big guys in those tanks had to weight atleast 3lbs or more. (I fish bass tourneys in the summer, that's what I'm basing my guesses on.) I took pics which I'll post when I get home, but there is nothing in the background to compare size to. Anyone else seen these guys and thougth the same thing?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I was there in May. They are HUGE. Did you see the common pleco? That fish (atually there are several of them in there-varying species) are easily 24+inches. All you DIY river tank guys (and gals) should stop by if you are in the area. The displays looked AWESOME, and really were not much bigger, if at all, than some of the SA/CA DIYs have been reading about on here.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Yea, there was a royal pleco in there that was massive, it was actually kinda scary. But yea anyway I'll post those pics in a sec. They didn't have any big Aro's though.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's that pic. I know he doesn't look like anything special, but I swear this guy had to be 16 inches.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Got any full tank shots???


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

No, unfortunately I couldn't step back far enough to get a tank shot without everyone's heads in the way. :lol: But w/e. I've never seen O's like these man. Awesome.


----------



## hunter99 (Dec 16, 2007)

those oscars were huge but i prefer tiger o's over wild caught


----------



## ScoobyRacing03 (Mar 1, 2009)

these are ones I took at the Shed not long after they made the amazon exhibit. Hopefully I'll be able to get some good pictures there this summer when I'm up there again. They are pretty good size Oscars. When I was there 2 years ago I'd guess the were ranging from 12-15"


----------

